# *Free* app to help track my miles?



## BizyMom (Sep 1, 2015)

Are there any good mileage tracking apps that are actually free, not just trial-period free? I know people writing apps deserve to make money, too, but I don't anticipate driving enough to make much and I don't want to spend what little I do make on stuff to support the driving.

The thing is, I am a brand new driver in a small town that has literally *just* opened in July. The town has a very strong bus system and loads of people I know have never even heard of Uber. I only turn my app on to drive during the time I am normally waiting for my daughter to complete her dance class, so roughly 2-hour increments, 3-4 days/week.

So, I'm driving very, very minimally. I hope/anticipate this will increase as the weather gets colder/people grow more aware of the service. However, it means I'm making almost nothing. I'd like to find a truly free app to track my very limited miles. So far, everything I've seen has been free for a short time then charge a fee.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Caraandmia (Jul 26, 2015)

Triplog


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

Sherpashare


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

LyftMurph said:


> Sherpashare


+1


----------



## UberBull79 (Sep 9, 2015)

Hurdlr


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

http://www.staples.com/2016-DayMinder-Weekly-Planner-3-1-2-x-6-3-16-Black-SK48-00-/product_1032457

http://www.staples.com/BIC-Round-Stic-Ballpoint-Pen-Black-Ink-Medium-Point-10-Pack/product_587621

$12

g


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Calendar on your Smartphone sync'd with your email account. I use gmail.
Starting Odometer Reading
Ending Odometer Reading
Total Miles Driven
Location(s) driven
Other Notes/References

Free and backed up to cloud. Accessible anywhere you can login to your email account. Searchable by dates and keywords. Reliable backup of your records in cloud and/or downloaded to your PC at home.

As is or create a Spreadsheet and transfer info.

Or Sherpashare or an App.


----------



## BizyMom (Sep 1, 2015)

gaj said:


> http://www.staples.com/2016-DayMinder-Weekly-Planner-3-1-2-x-6-3-16-Black-SK48-00-/product_1032457
> 
> http://www.staples.com/BIC-Round-Stic-Ballpoint-Pen-Black-Ink-Medium-Point-10-Pack/product_587621
> 
> ...


LOL - okay, okay, I get it.  Stop trying to find the 'easy way' out.  I do have this method. 

Also, thanks SC Dave! I forgot about good old google!


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

BizyMom said:


> LOL - okay, okay, I get it.  Stop trying to find the 'easy way' out.  I do have this method.
> 
> Also, thanks SC Dave! I forgot about good old google!


There you go. Just get started tracking your Miles. When you find a "better" way, change.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

MilesIQ is worth it. You can even deduct the expense at tax time.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Use paper and pen. It lasts for decades

the latest app? months maybe??


----------

